# Help.?



## Just4PleasureGoats (Jul 19, 2011)

So Wednesday morning, one of my does had triplets. Everything went well, but she seemed to only be feeding the 2 girls, not the boy as he was smaller and skinnier while the girls were huge. I took a bottle out there Friday and he immediatly sucked down 6oz. I have been bottle feeding him since that afternoon every morning and afternoon. I only have powdered colostrum, and he seems to love it. I leave him with his mom, however. Today, I went out there this morning and he go 3oz into him. That was at 6:30. I went out to feed him again at 4:15 and he chugged 6oz, and wanted more. My deal is, do I keep feeding him powdered colostrum like I have been? I have to go out of town all this weekend, so I don't know if I need to take him along?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You need to switch him to milk replacer or whole milk. If the mom is not nursing him you need to take him with you. I don't bottle raise but think smaller amounts more often is best.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the new babies...... :thumb: ..

Does she have plenty of milk for all of them? If not then....
You will have to supplement feed the little boy...

Some Does like the Doelings over the bucklings or visa versa...it is very strange but we have to tie her up and make her take care of all 3 if she is able to.... Tie her up and make her feed him...tie her head snug to a post or put her in a stanchion....either tie up one leg the one you want the baby to nurse from or hold it up so she cannot kick the kid...so he can get momma's good colostrum....keep him with momma....or she will disown him permanently.... Go out every couple hours and keep at it....eventually if things work out you may not have to tie her back leg....it could take a weeks time but it is so worth a shot if she has enough milk...

If you want him as a bottle baby...I still recommend getting momma's colostrum....even if you have to give him a few 12cc syringe fulls to giv ehim a good chance...

Is she a first time momma? 

It is good he takes the bottle...but.. it is to bad you can't get someone to go out every couple of hours... to get his momma to feed him....momma is always better...and you won't have to bottle feed....but it is up to you......

After a couple of days ...the colostrum is no longer needed and you will have to start him on milk replacer....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If this kid was born last Wed and today is Monday the Colstrum wether moms or replacer will not be assorted by the kid. They can only assort the beneficial elements in colostrum for the first 12-24hours.


----------



## Just4PleasureGoats (Jul 19, 2011)

I figured that the colostrum woudn't really do much good at this time, that is why I asked. He is with mom all day, and since I go to school, I cant really watch. I did see the babies go to nurse, the girls and Brad(the boy) went to nurse as well, but mom only let them nurse before moving on. Her udder is quite small, like only enough for two. I can get a pic if you guys would like. Also, another doe kidded Friday night, she had teins, but one was born dead. Her udder is huge so is there any way she can help? 

When the girls do nurse, mom hunches her back, is this normal? I have no idea if these are her first kids, so no help there.
Sorry for any mispellings as I am posting from my phone. Thanks for all of the replys!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

We had a doe refuse her kid before and I did what Pam suggested.Put her on the milk stand or tie her up and hold her legs so the kid can nurse.Eventually she should except him.It took ours about a week of doing this and then she aloud him to nurse freely.Good luck!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I would try to graft the triplet omto the doe that lost thr kid


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

If the mom that lost one kid would take the other kid then you could do that...but those moms are rare from what I have seen and heard. If you don't have the time to bottle feed him, you could try to see if other mother would accept him, tie up real mom like others said, offer him for sale as a bottle baby? (I have had to do this before) since you go to school and don't have time to bottle feed him.


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

Definitely try tying her up first. Mama's are always the best bet. If that doesn't work then bottle feeding is the way to go, and you will have to find a way for him to get fed relatively often. Little meals, often, is the way to go. And yes, get off the powder and onto whole milk. Thats always worked the best for our little ones.

As far as the back hunching, several of my does do that when the babies are nursing. If you watch, it seems to jut the udder down and forward, helping the babies get to the teats. They also bow their legs and open their stance for them too. Good mamas.


----------



## Just4PleasureGoats (Jul 19, 2011)

I just tied up mom, and let him nurse, I don't think he got any though? I saw him following her around, chasing her and everytime she would stop, he would try to nurse and she wouldn't have it. I tried milking her after the fact of tieing her to the fence, and didnt get anything out. I guess the next step is to bottle feed? I am up for it, as we have no people down here that actually care enough to buy a bottle baby. I will read everyone's replies after school as I now have to go. Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

milk the mom who has the one and bottle feed the "orphan" 

thats what I would do. He should get 4 or 5 bottles a day and 4-5 ounces in each. and soon you can drop down to 3 bottles and a bit more milk in each.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like a roubust little boy! Good, I have never had any luck getting a rejected kid "unrejected". 

So, you have a bottle baby. Do you have any AG classes at school? Maybe the class could help you out during the day, what a great learning experience. Probably not, Heaven forbid you should learn any life lessons in school.

Being alone and unfed for 8 hours seems like alot, but if you feed him just before you go and again asap, he should be ok. 6oz is about the max you should feed at a time, he'll want more, but don't do it for now. Give him a feed as late as you can in the evening, so he gets at least 4-5 feeds/day. As he grows and starts eating hay, you can reduce the number of feeds and increase the amount at each feed. OK to leave him with mom, as long as she doesn't hurt him. 

Try advertising him on Craigslist. It can't hurt. Good luck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So much great advice... :grouphug: you can go alot of ways...as mentioned.. the doe that lost her kid...you can either milk her and feed that baby( making sure she is CAE free first). or ...you can put her in a stanchion and let the baby nurse right from her...if his momma doesn't have enough milk for all 3 kids.. it is best to supplement feed or try him on that other Doe....she may or may not take him but... again it takes time...the same method as I described above.....so you are still in the same situation....he has to be fed even if bottle fed..or he will get sick not getting enough milk......you don't want him to stop his appetite.....so you or someone else... will have to put the time into him....he is a new born and needs fed more often (small portions) every couple of hours...a try to train the other doe to take him... ....



> I figured that the colostrum wouldn't really do much good at this time, that is why I asked. He is with mom all day, and since I go to school, I cant really watch. I did see the babies go to nurse, the girls and Brad(the boy) went to nurse as well, but mom only let them nurse before moving on. Her udder is quite small, like only enough for two. I can get a pic if you guys would like. Also, another doe kidded Friday night, she had teins, but one was born dead. Her udder is huge so is there any way she can help?
> 
> When the girls do nurse, mom hunches her back, is this normal? I have no idea if these are her first kids, so no help there.
> Sorry for any mispellings as I am posting from my phone. Thanks for all of the replys!


Is she a first time momma?
Usually when babies are just born... the momma will stand there for quite a while feeding her babies....
As they get older the momma... will let the kids suckle for a short while each time and jump off and move on....it is natures way ...so the kids don't over eat....and if she doesn't have enough teats to go around for trips...one always misses out .... so we have to supplement feed....

The Doe hunches up....when her babies are feeding because.. it is stimulating her to drop more milk...it is normal.... 

We always love pics... :wink: love to see the babies... :thumb:


----------



## Just4PleasureGoats (Jul 19, 2011)

I will bottle feed him as you guys mentioned, but my mom said that I cant take him this weekend though. I have a rodeo, and she says that the weenie dog is bad enough. I will try to talk dad into it however. But, if I cant, will he be okay? I can feed him before we leave Friday and when we come back Sunday, but thats all i can do. Pics will come as soon as i take some and can post them off my laptop. Thanks again!


----------



## Just4PleasureGoats (Jul 19, 2011)

^All 3








^Brad(The one I am having trouble with)








^Shawty








^Raymond








^Joey(The one that was born Friday)








^I thought it was cute..Brad with mom


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No! That's starving him for those days! I would never suggest not feeding a newborn for 3 days!

You either have to get someone to feed him take him with you or don't go. The little guy NEEDS to be fed!


----------



## Just4PleasureGoats (Jul 19, 2011)

I will take him along, thanks for all of the advice! It is greatly appreciated! :grouphug: 
I will keep you guys updated on Brad's status :wave:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable...  

No..the kid won't be OK.... if he has to wait til sunday to be fed...he won't be in good shape or dead by the time you get back....babies need milk every couple of hours...or he will starve and get to cold from the elements of the night or day if it is cold ... You really need to take him or at least have someone take care of him...he is to cute to just let starve..He is a precious life....If you don't feed him..or make sure he is getting something in his tummy... to make it through the cold days/nights...he most certainly won't live long....in which ..is very sad..  
Your mother needs to reconsider...taking him or arranging for someone to take care of him... 


I am concerned for this little ones life....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so glad you are taking him..I was so concerned for him...... :hug:


----------



## Just4PleasureGoats (Jul 19, 2011)

One last question. Do I move him inside or do I leave him out?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can leave him outside - thats best for him and all you have to do is go out to feed a couple times a day. He learns how to be a goat from the others and will start to eat hay and grain faster as well as drink water from a bucket.  he will have his sisters as playmates too


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad you are taking him with you! Got worried there for a second. 
I also would leave him out with the other goats to learn to be a goat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree... :thumb:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Cute!! I would post him for sale as a bottle baby if you don't have the time yourself.You never know.


----------



## Just4PleasureGoats (Jul 19, 2011)

Also, what do I need to take along? Its a 2 day rodeo, and we have a living quarter 4 horse. While I am riding, what would you recommend doing with him? A dog box or what? I know I will need the bottle, some milk, we have hot water, some towels, a collar, anything else? This is my first time travelling with anything other than dogs and my horses, so yeah. The rodeo itself is a little over 2 hours away. I probably wont need blankets as I am in South Alabama and it doesnt get below the 50's at night at this time and the forecast says 55 Saturday night and 56 Friday night. We are coming back on Sunday.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

During travel I'd keep him in a dog crate. When you get there I'd put him in an ex pen or playpen, if you don't have one then he could probably just run around in the horse area of the trailer since the horsese will be unloaded....but he might get lonely in there all alone. I prefer the play pen or ex pens because then he can go outside and see the activity.


----------



## Just4PleasureGoats (Jul 19, 2011)

I will definatly let him run and play a little bit!  he will have to stay in the back of the trailer while O run, but I will be able to play with the little fella after every event.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumb:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds like you got a plan  Good luck and let us know how it goes


----------

